# قصة الفيلم الذى يسئ الى الاسلام



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*اهلا بكل زائر الى الموضوع .. تحية طيبة 

فى هذا الموضوع سنتحدث عن الفيلم الذى قيل انه يسئ الى الاسلام و الى نبى الاسلام محمد ..

الموضوع مفتوح للكل ... 

فهرست الموضوع :

**أقباط المهجر ينتجون فيلماً مسيئاً ضد الإسلام وسيرة الرسول*

*أحداث الفيلم*

*فيلم يوضح الارهاب فى القرأن*
*
إساءة لذات الله من المسلمين أنفسهم

مقاطع من دوبلاج فيلم محمد رسول الاسلام

**الفيلم الكرتونى المسيئ للرسول مقابلة مع محمد الرسول*
*
**فيلم حياة محمد **the real life of muhammad*

*أول بيان من المخرج Sam و كاتب الفيلم الذى يسئ الى الاسلام و محمد*

*طوبى لصانعى السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون*

*الشيخ أبو اسلام يمزق الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*أقباط المهجر ينتجون فيلماً مسيئاً ضد الإسلام وسيرة الرسول*








*القس تيرى جونز

كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم

فى خطوة صادمة، تؤكد الخطط التى تحاك ضد مصر، وتدعو للفتنة الطائفية، وتؤجج مشاعر الكراهية بين المسلمين والأقباط، كما تعمل على النيل من استقرار مصر، والذى بدأت بوادره بعد تولى الرئيس محمد مرسى زمام الأمور، أعلن عدد من أقباط المهجر، وعلى رأسهم عصمت زقلمة، الداعى إلى تقسيم مصر ورئيس الدولة القبطية المزعومة، وموريس صادق، الذى لا ينفك يهاجم مصر فى كل المحافل الدولية، ويؤلب الدول الخارجية ضدها، ومعهما القس المتشدد تيرى جونز الذى أحرق المصحف أكثر من مرة، إنتاج فيلم عن محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذى يتضمن إساءات بالغة وتجن كبير على الرسول الكريم، يؤكد الحقد الكبير الذى يكنه منتجو الفيلم على الإسلام والرسول العظيم.

فى الوقت نفسه، استنكر عدد من القيادات القبطية المصرية الفيلم، وأكدوا أن منتجيه ينفذون أجندتهم الخاصة، رافضين أى إساءة للرسول الكريم، ومنددين بإنتاج الفيلم الذى يسىء إلى أحد أنبياء الله، كما يسىء إلى الإسلام.

وأفصح منتجو الفيلم عن مكنونه، والذى يصور المسلمين كأنهم إرهابيون، ويحملهم وزر هجمات 9 سبتمبر، كما يبدأ الفيلم بمقتل طبيب قبطى وابنته فى مصر على يد مسلمين وبتشجيع من الشرطة المصرية، الأمر الذى لا وجود له فى الحقيقة، لأن المصريين مسلمين وأقباطا نسيج واحد فى وطن لا تتوطن فيه الفتنة الطائفية، وما يحدث مجرد أزمات عابرة لا تؤثر على التلاحم والترابط بين المسلمين والأقباط.*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*أحداث الفيلم*

*1- يبدأ الفيلم بصورة داكنة لكتاب يفتح على بياض داكن أيضا ثم تظهر في يسار البياض الصورة الكاركاتورية للنبي محمد التي اشتهرت من بين الرسوم الدنماركية  وبعمامته فتيل قنبلة مشتعل .

2- لتظهر جملة تشير للاية 60 من سورة الانفال"، وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين من دونهم.." مرتلة بصورة امام صلاة الجماعة في مكة .

 3- تظهر بعدها صورة الطائرة التي تخترق أحد برجي مبنى التجارة العالمي في نيوريوك في الحادي عشر من ايلول 2001. 

4- ثم صور تفجيرات أخرى وصراخ ليظهر صوت امام يدعو على غير المسلمين.. مع موسيقى تصاعدية واصوات تفجيرات وصراخ .

 5- يعود ظهور الصفحات البيض من الكتاب وهذه المرة تظهر آية 56 من سورة النساء مكتوبة في الصفحة اليسرى وصورة لصفحة من القران في اليمن مع صوت المؤذن ذاته يرتل الاية : الذين كفروا بآياتنا سوف نصليهم نارًا كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلوداً غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب.... 

6- يظهر من بين ايات القرآن شيخ متطرف يصرخ شاتما اليهود وداعيا لذبحهم في إحدى خطب الجمعة ليشهر سيفه، مهددًا بكلمات الله أكبر والمستمعون له يرددون الله أكبر..

7- ثم يظهر لقاء مؤرشف مع طفلة تدعى بسملة عمرها 3 سنوات ونصف محجبة تسالها المذيعة عن عمرها وعن اعدائها فتقول انهم اليهود لماذا لان الله قال ذلك في القرآن، وماذا قال: قال انهم قردة وخنازير. ثم يظهر شيخ اخر يشتم اليهود ايضًا.

8- يستمر الفيلم على هذه الوتيرة من ربط الأحداث بتصريحات وخطب ائمة متطرفين مع مشاهد ارشيفية من شاشات عربية لما بثت من اشرطة تنظيم القاعدة في أفغانستان والعراق مع اختيارات من ايات قرآنية.
*


----------



## أمواج (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ومن حرق خمس مليون يهودي ؟؟ اليس هتلر المسيحي؟ سبحان الله فهو ليس مسلم ولكنه يحرق اليهود؟ 
من الذين اثاروا الفتن منذ بداية التاريخ ضد الانبياء ؟ انهم اليهود قتلة الانبياء
من اوشى على الفتية اصحاب الكهف ؟؟ اليسوا اليهود؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم*
> 
> *فى الوقت نفسه، استنكر عدد من القيادات القبطية المصرية الفيلم، وأكدوا أن منتجيه ينفذون أجندتهم الخاصة، رافضين أى إساءة للرسول الكريم، ومنددين بإنتاج الفيلم الذى يسىء إلى أحد أنبياء الله، كما يسىء إلى الإسلام.*


*مين يتطوع ويفهمنى الجزئية دى ؟!*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*فيلم يوضح الارهاب فى القرأن*

*هذا هو فيلم Fitna الذى يبين بعض من الارهاب و اعمال العنف التى مارسها المسلمين 

[YOUTUBE]kIKCgRlwQUA[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

أمواج قال:


> ومن حرق خمس مليون يهودي ؟؟ اليس هتلر المسيحي؟ سبحان الله فهو ليس مسلم ولكنه يحرق اليهود؟
> من الذين اثاروا الفتن منذ بداية التاريخ ضد الانبياء ؟ انهم اليهود قتلة الانبياء
> من اوشى على الفتية اصحاب الكهف ؟؟ اليسوا اليهود؟؟



*بالنسبة الى العدد الذى ذكرته فهو ليس 5 مليون يهودى .
كلامك غير صحيح .. ليس اليهود و لا المسيحيين هم من أثاروا الفتن ... بل المسلمين هؤلاء هم من اغتضبوا الكثير من الأراضى لينشروا دينهم بالقوة .. قوة السيف . 
و من هو السبب فى التقدم و التطور التكنولوجى ... اليهود و المسيحيين و الكفره كما تسمونهم ايها المسلمين .
بفضل من .. أنت الأن تستطيع الدخول على النت و الحديث مع هذا و مع ذاك ... اكيد مش بفضل المسلمين الذين يحقدون على العالم .*


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين يتطوع ويفهمنى الجزئية دى ؟!*


*متاخده كوبي من اليوم السابع 
فالراجل نزلها زى ماهى 
:99:
*​


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*إساءة لذات الله من المسلمين أنفسهم*

*الإسلام بتعاليمه وآياته المتناثرة ما بين الرحمة ...والقسوة... ولكم دينكم و... وكفر الذين قالوا.... وهكذا يعتبر هو ذاته إساءة في حق الإنسان المخالف والمرتد وعليكم بآيات القتال وحديث من يرتد أقتلوه ....
وآخر الإساءات الإسلامية في مصر هو تحديد الله في ذاته الصحراوية وكل من ينقد الله الصحراوي أو صحابة رسول الصحراء أو زوجات الرسول يعاقب عقاب يصل إلي حد الردة و تنفيذ الإعدام ...الذات الإلهية تحدها قوانيين وبنود في الدستور... ؟؟
أي ذات إلهية هذة يريدوننا بل يجبروننا بحكم الدستور والقانون أن نحترمها ونحترم المؤمن بعظمتها وقدرتها وألوهيتها وقد حددتها لجنة من علماء مصر في بضعة أشخاص تساوت معاملتها بنفس قدر معاملة الذات الإلهية ..أي مساواة الخلق بالخالق ..إساءة ما بعدها إساءة لذات الله ثم يتهمون من ينقدهم بتهمة العيب في الذات والإساءة إلي الإسلام !
هل المسلم المصري السلفي والذي يصر علي حماية الذات هو الوحيد في هذا الكون الذي يعرف ماهية الذات و وكيلها الوحيد للدفاع عنها ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *متاخده كوبي من اليوم السابع *
> *فالراجل نزلها زى ماهى *
> *:99:*​


*فهمت أنا أية بقى ؟؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين يتطوع ويفهمنى الجزئية دى ؟!*


دا كلام الصحفي 
مش كلام الكنيسة 
الكنيسة رفضت الاساءة الي رسول الاسلام وطبعا الكاتب كتباها باسلوب صحفي علشان يكسب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*على فكره الفلم الفتنه ذا مو نفسه اللي منتجيه جماعة امريكا
الفتنه قديم و فاضح نفسه عباره عن آيات مقصوصه وضحك على
المغفلين الفرحانين فيه واللي بعد اربع سنوات يعملون
كوبي للفلم على المنتدى مادري اذا الاداره موافقه على
حركتك السخيفه هذه..الظاهر قاعدين على قلبك يا العلماني
كل ذا الحقد فيك ومخبيه؟ الله اكبر عليك عساك ارتحت الحين؟
 وقسم بالله لو تملي كل صحفات النت
من ذا الكلام اللي مسوي له كوبي ماراح ياثر فينا شيئ
*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين يتطوع ويفهمنى الجزئية دى ؟!*



*فى الوقت نفسه، استنكر عدد من القيادات القبطية المصرية الفيلم، وأكدوا أن منتجيه ينفذون أجندتهم الخاصة، رافضين أى إساءة للرسول الكريم، ومنددين بإنتاج الفيلم الذى يسىء إلى أحد أنبياء الله، كما يسىء إلى الإسلام.

يا اما 

الخبر ملعوب فيه او يعنى محرره واحد مسلم .. لذلك تلاقى انه بيقول ان من القيادات القبطية فى مصر استنكروا الفيلم**عدد ** و رفضهم لأى اساءة الى نبى الاسلام بس تلاقى ان المسلمللى كتب الخبر زود من عنده كلمة الكريم بعد كلمة رسول ... ده بالنسبة له .
اما التنديد اللى بيتكلم عليه فالجماعات القبطية رفضت زى ماهو مكتوب الاساءة الى حاجة المسلمين اللى عايشين معاهم فى نفس البلد مؤمنين و مصدقينها و طبعا الاقباط مش هيقولوا على محمد نبى من انبياء الله ... بس الوصف من عند الكاتب المسلم

او ....

يمكن الخبر اتقال كده كنوع من الوصف بالنسبة لعقلية المسلم اللى هيقراه .. يعنى فعلا يكون الاستاذ جمال ده كتب بالنص كده انبياء الله زى ما المسلمين مصدقين  

دى شويه زيادات من جريدة اليوم السابع 

*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *على فكره الفلم الفتنه ذا مو نفسه اللي منتجيه جماعة امريكا
> الفتنه قديم و فاضح نفسه عباره عن آيات مقصوصه وضحك على
> المغفلين الفرحانين فيه واللي بعد اربع سنوات يعملون
> كوبي للفلم على المنتدى مادري اذا الاداره موافقه على
> ...



*كتر خيرك ... اكيد فيلم الفتنة ده قديم و باين من اليوتيوب زمن عرضه ، و انا مقولتش ان هو ده الفيلم الذى سيعرض قريبا او هو الذى قام بأنتاجه اقباط المهجر ... انا عرضت فيلم الفتنة عشان الكل يشوف أد ايه سماحة الشيوخ المسلمين و الجهاديين اللى بيقتلوا اطفال و ابرياء بأسم الاسلام .. 
لسه الفيلم اول ما يتعرض انا هجيبه هنا و هنتكلم فيه 
و مش انا اللى هعمل زى البعض اللى هاجم الفيلم قبل ما يتعرض اصلا .. شوفى تعليقات الاخوة المسلمين على الخبر .. و قوليلى بالعقل كده ازاى نحكم على الفيلم قبل ما نشوفه .. ازاى .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*صباح الخير تعرض لقطات منه البارحه والعفن يبان من عنوانه
ذا الفلم حاله من حال الفلم الفتنه قصاصات وخلط وتفسير
من منظور شخصي لا تقول مره اخرى ان يظهر
سماحة اسلام..*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *لسه الفيلم اول ما يتعرض انا هجيبه هنا و هنتكلم فيه *


 في مقاطع  من دوبلاج الفيلم عبارة عن ١٣ دقيقة 
لكن ما تقدر تجيبوا ولا تناقش لأن محتواه لا يناقش 
ولا   يتشاف أصلا
ولا حد هيقبل حتى لو مسيحي


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*لحــظه من فضـــلك. 
 فيــلم حيــاه محمد المسئ للاسلام. 

 أولا انا ضد اى إهانه للمقدسات الدينيه.
 ولكن دعونا نتناقش فيما ينسب للاقباط المصريين سواء كانوا اقباط المهجــر ام اقباط مصـــر.
*​ *
 1- الفيلم لم يمثله مصريين من الاساس بل هو مترجم باللغه المصريه ويكفى  لشخص مصرى واحد ان يترجمه وينطقــه ,,, وهذا الشخص بالطبع لا يمكن اثبات  انه مسيحى مصرى ولو اثبت انه مسيحى مصرى فهذا لا يمثل الاقباط المصريين  بالطبع الا بوجود توكيل رسمى بامضاءات كل الاقباط.

 2- الحياديه  تجعلنا نطالب بحق المسلمين القانونى ,,,,, ولكن هل هناك حياديه اسلاميه  ايضا تجعلنا نطالب بحق المسيحيين القانونى فيما يتعرضون له يوميا من سب  وقذف على القنوات الفضائيه او للظلم الذى يتعرضون له على ايدى الجماعات  الاسلاميه المتطرفه فى الصعيد والقتل الذى تعرضوا له فى ماسبيروا بواسطه  اجهزه الدوله علنا ,,, او الاحكام الظالمه الذى تعرضوا لها فى القضاء  المصرى عبثا.* *

 3- كلمــه اقباط المهجــر ماذا تعنى - تعنى كل  الاقباط الذين هاجروا او سافروا الى المهجــر فعندما يتهم الجماعات  الاسلاميه اقباط المهجر فهذا درب من العبث لانهم اقباط مصريين ومتفرقون فى  بلاد مختلفه ولا يمكن ان يجتمعوا ضد المصلحه المصريه او لزرع فتنه بعينها  وهم يعلمون مدى قسوه الاضطهاد الذى يتعرض له اقاربهم فى مصر.

*[YOUTUBE]GsGPOTpU-dU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*كويس انك جبته يا سمير عشان نعرف من راح يفتخر فيه
ودي اعرف خصوصا الحاج مرقص وكيرلس هو هذا اللي صدعتونا في دفاع عنه؟*


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *كويس انك جبته يا سمير عشان نعرف من راح يفتخر فيه
> ودي اعرف*


*تمام طيب كويس*
*معاكى عضوجديد*
*سمير بطرس*
*هيبقى عضو قريب*
*فى ائتلاف اقباط مصر*
*وشهرتو سمير الشاعر*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*مافهمت عليك انا قلت ابغي اعرف من يفتخر في
ذا الفلم عشان ودي اساله هل قصدك انك تفتخر فيه؟*


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مافهمت عليك انا قلت ابغي اعرف من يفتخر في
> ذا الفلم عشان ودي اساله هل قصدك انك تفتخر فيه؟*


قال لنا السيد المسيح
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن
ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
نحن المسييحيون الاقباط مطهضدون
خصوص من المسلمين
 انا افتخر بصليب ربى يسوع
اللى فادنى على الصليب
وافتخر انى  اموت من اجل اسم المسيح
كل ما يحدثفى الفيلم
فهوحقيقى  بيحصل منوكتير 
فى مصر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*المقطع هذا كله اساءهالى شخص رسول ماشوف فيه تكلم عن شئ يحدث في مصر .. تفرج وتمعن فيه .. هو ايش اللي موافق ان رسولنا بلا اب وان يعامل ويتكلم بذي طريقه؟ هو متى الفلم تكلم عن مصر؟*


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *المقطع هذا كله اساءهالى شخص رسول ماشوف فيه تكلم عن شئ يحدث في مصر .. تفرج وتمعن فيه .. هو ايش اللي موافق ان رسولنا بلا اب وان يعامل ويتكلم بذي طريقه؟ هو متى الفلم تكلم عن مصر؟*


*لحــظه من فضـــلك. 
 فيــلم حيــاه محمد المسئ للاسلام. 

أولا انا ضد اى إهانه للمقدسات الدينيه.
 ولكن دعونا نتناقش فيما ينسب للاقباط المصريين سواء كانوا اقباط المهجــر ام اقباط مصـــر.
 *​ *
 1- الفيلم لم يمثله مصريين من الاساس بل هو مترجم باللغه المصريه ويكفى   لشخص مصرى واحد ان يترجمه وينطقــه ,,, وهذا الشخص بالطبع لا يمكن اثبات   انه مسيحى مصرى ولو اثبت انه مسيحى مصرى فهذا لا يمثل الاقباط المصريين   بالطبع الا بوجود توكيل رسمى بامضاءات كل الاقباط.

 2- الحياديه  تجعلنا نطالب بحق المسلمين القانونى ,,,,, ولكن هل هناك  حياديه اسلاميه  ايضا تجعلنا نطالب بحق المسيحيين القانونى فيما يتعرضون له  يوميا من سب  وقذف على القنوات الفضائيه او للظلم الذى يتعرضون له على  ايدى الجماعات  الاسلاميه المتطرفه فى الصعيد والقتل الذى تعرضوا له فى  ماسبيروا بواسطه  اجهزه الدوله علنا ,,, او الاحكام الظالمه الذى تعرضوا  لها فى القضاء  المصرى عبثا.* *

 3- كلمــه اقباط المهجــر ماذا تعنى - تعنى كل  الاقباط الذين هاجروا او  سافروا الى المهجــر فعندما يتهم الجماعات  الاسلاميه اقباط المهجر فهذا  درب من العبث لانهم اقباط مصريين ومتفرقون فى  بلاد مختلفه ولا يمكن ان  يجتمعوا ضد المصلحه المصريه او لزرع فتنه بعينها  وهم يعلمون مدى قسوه  الاضطهاد الذى يتعرض له اقاربهم فى مصر.
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*لحظه انت سيب ها الكلام اللي حضرتك جايبه على جنب
 انت قلت الفلم يتكلم عن مايحدث في مصر ودوبلاج ابو تلاتعشر دقيقه ماجاب سيرة مصر فقط ركز على الاساءه الى شخص الرسول وتفسير ايات بمزاجهم يبقى كلامك لي ان هذا مايحدث في مصر مو صحيح لان مصر مايحدث فيها اساءه لرسول *


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *لحظه انت سيب ها الكلام اللي حضرتك جايبه على جنب
> انت قلت الفلم يتكلم عن مايحدث في مصر ودوبلاج ابو تلاتعشر دقيقه ماجاب سيرة مصر فقط ركز على الاساءه الى شخص الرسول وتفسير ايات بمزاجهم يبقى كلامك لي ان هذا مايحدث في مصر مو صحيح لان مصر مايحدث فيها اساءه لرسول *


اولا قلت يا هيفاء
​
*
 1- الفيلم لم يمثله مصريين من الاساس بل هو مترجم باللغه المصريه ويكفى    لشخص مصرى واحد ان يترجمه وينطقــه ,,, وهذا الشخص بالطبع لا يمكن اثبات    انه مسيحى مصرى ولو اثبت انه مسيحى مصرى فهذا لا يمثل الاقباط المصريين    بالطبع الا بوجود توكيل رسمى بامضاءات كل الاقباط.
الكلام اللى بالون الاحمر عن الفيلم
ثانيا  اذا كان الاساء عن الرسول
نعم يحدث ولكن بنسبة قليلة
ولكن تعالى وشوفى  ما يحدث فى الفيلم وما يحدث  فى مصر
عندما يتم حرق كنايس والجيش يقف صامتا
بسبب الاخوان المسلمين 
ولا احداث دهشور هل فعل شى الجيش
واحداث اسكندرية والكشح وخطف بناتنا المسييحين واجبرهم على اعتناق الدين الاسلامى
  2- الحياديه  تجعلنا نطالب بحق المسلمين القانونى ,,,,, ولكن هل هناك   حياديه اسلاميه  ايضا تجعلنا نطالب بحق المسيحيين القانونى فيما يتعرضون له   يوميا من سب  وقذف على القنوات الفضائيه او للظلم الذى يتعرضون له على   ايدى الجماعات  الاسلاميه المتطرفه فى الصعيد والقتل الذى تعرضوا له فى   ماسبيروا بواسطه  اجهزه الدوله علنا ,,, او الاحكام الظالمه الذى تعرضوا   لها فى القضاء  المصرى عبثا.* *

 3- كلمــه اقباط المهجــر ماذا تعنى - تعنى كل  الاقباط الذين هاجروا او   سافروا الى المهجــر فعندما يتهم الجماعات  الاسلاميه اقباط المهجر فهذا   درب من العبث لانهم اقباط مصريين ومتفرقون فى  بلاد مختلفه ولا يمكن ان   يجتمعوا ضد المصلحه المصريه او لزرع فتنه بعينها  وهم يعلمون مدى قسوه   الاضطهاد الذى يتعرض له اقاربهم فى مصر ركزى فى الكلام اللى فات دا كلةكويس جداااااااا*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

* المنتجين معروفين منهم شو مو متابع حضرتك؟ ومن ترجم معروف مو اي احد ؟؟هم كم من شخص قبطي مع القس تيري.. انا ما تكلمت عن اقباط وماجبت سيرة اتهام الاقباط كلهم
(ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى)*


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * المنتجين معروفين منهم شو مو متابع حضرتك؟ ومن ترجم معروف مو اي احد ؟؟هم كم من شخص قبطي مع القس تيري.. انا ما تكلمت عن اقباط وماجبت سيرة اتهام الاقباط كلهم
> .. [COLOR="Red"ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى*





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * ..*


انامتابع جيداااااا
ولاداعى نتكلم فى كذانقطة
حتى لانتلخبط
تفضلى اطرحى نقطة وسوف اجيب[/COLOR]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماعندي شئ اطرحه عليك.. وانت مالك ياسمير هو انت كنت مشترك معهم وانا ما ادري؟ انت قلت انك موافق على محتواه رايك وعرفناه.. وانا وضحت لك ان دوبلاج المعروض كله يتكلم عن شخص رسول مو عن مصر.. مافي شئ اخر يستحق الجدال*


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ماعندي شئ اطرحه عليك.. وانت مالك ياسمير هو انت كنت مشترك معهم وانا ما ادري؟ انت قلت انك موافق على محتواه رايك وعرفناه.. وانا وضحت لك ان دوبلاج المعروض كله يتكلم عن شخص رسول مو عن مصر.. مافي شئ اخر يستحق الجدال*


اشكرك لتفهمك
اختى هيفاء لا مش مشترك معاهم
تمام الرب يباركك
وللتوضيح اكتر عنحال
مصر بسبب الاخوان المسلمون والسلفيين
هونااااااااااااااا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218449


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

سلفين والاخوان ايه علاقتهم بالفلم؟ هو انت فاكر انهم ينتقدون سلفيين واخوان في الفلم؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سلفين والاخوان ايه علاقتهم بالفلم؟ هو انت فاكر انهم ينتقدون سلفيين واخوان في الفلم؟


ما يفعلونة الاخوان 
والسلفيين
وهو بالظبط  فى الفيلم لوركزتى
اين الجيش عندما هدم وحرقو
الاخوان المسلمون 
كنيسة اطفيح
اين الجيش فى احداث الكشح
احداث نجع حمادى
 احداث كنيسةالقديسين
...............الخ
شغالين فى هدم وحرق وقتل
المسييحين


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*فيلم حياة محمد the real life of muhammad
[YOUTUBE]_MUgMtzXzS4[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *صباح الخير تعرض لقطات منه البارحه والعفن يبان من عنوانه
> ذا الفلم حاله من حال الفلم الفتنه قصاصات وخلط وتفسير
> من منظور شخصي لا تقول مره اخرى ان يظهر
> سماحة اسلام..*



*شفت اللقطات ... و لا يمكن ان احكم على فيلم الا بعد ان اشاهده كاملا .. اما عن التفسير الشخصى فلا تستطيعى ان تمنعى احد من ذلك لأن رسول الاسلام نفسه لم يفسر القرأن كاملا و لا احد فى عالمنا الأن يقول انه يفهم كل القرأن ... مجرد بشر بيفسروا و للجميع حق ابداء الرأى .*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> في مقاطع  من دوبلاج الفيلم عبارة عن ١٣ دقيقة
> لكن ما تقدر تجيبوا ولا تناقش لأن محتواه لا يناقش
> ولا   يتشاف أصلا
> ولا حد هيقبل حتى لو مسيحي



*و ممكن يكون الدبلجة غير صحيحة .. و الهجوم وقتها يكون على من قام بالدبلجة ، و اريد ان اوضح لحضرتك ان الاهانة مرفوضة سواء كان الشخص مسيحى او مسلم او يهودى .. لا اهانة الى دين او رموزه ، لكن التعبير عما يقوله الدين نفسه هو حرية الرأى .* 

*لا يمكن ابداء رأى الا بعد مشاهده الفيديو كاملا*


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لحــظه من فضـــلك.
> فيــلم حيــاه محمد المسئ للاسلام.
> 
> أولا انا ضد اى إهانه للمقدسات الدينيه.
> ...



*نقاط هامة استاذ سمير .. الفيلم لم يمثله مصريين لكن بعض من مسلمين مصر قاموا بتعليقات سخيفة ضد العقيدة المسيحية و المسيحيين ( و سنعرضها لاحقا ) .. و التصرف الفردى يخص صاحبه فقط .
الحيادية هى ان نهاجم الفيلم اذا كان خارجا عن سنة و كتب التى تصف حياة محمد و كتبها مسلمين .. اذا تم تأليف قصة او حادثة الى محمد لم يقم بها .. فهنا يتم الهجوم على المؤلف و القائمين على العمل . كما يجب عدم التعميم و يجب ان يفهم المصريين و المسلمين معنى اقباط المهجر .*


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أول بيان من مخرج و كاتب الفيلم الذى يسئ الى الاسلام و محمد*

*هاجم محتجون في مصر وليبيا البعثات الدبلوماسية الامريكية يوم الثلاثاء في موجة من أعمال العنف التي أدت إلى وفاة ضابط إدارة الدولة في القنصلية في مدينة بنغازي الليبية بعد اشتباكات عنيفة في المجمع.

واندلعت اعمال العنف في بنغازي و الاحتجاجات في مصر حيث قام محتجون تحجيم جدران السفارة القاهرة وهدموا العلم الأميركي وقاموا باحراقه من خلال احتجاجات بسبب ما قاله المتظاهرون عن الفيلم الأمريكي الذى قيل انه أهان محمد رسول الاسلام .

بعد موجة من الهجمات، ذهب المخرج ، الذي يعرف نفسه على أنه يهودي إسرائيلي، إلى الاختباء.

وتحدث الكاتب والمخرج  Sam Bacile على الهاتف يوم الثلاثاء من مكان مجهول. و بنبره تحدى قال ان الاسلام هو "سرطان" وانه يريد الإدلاء ببيان سياسي من خلال فيلمه. 

اكمل المخرج ذو الـ56 عاما قوله انه يعتقد ان هذا الفيلم سوف يساعد وطنه و انه بذلك يقدم خدمه من خلال عرض مساوئ و عيوب الإسلام إلى العالم. حيث نشر مقتطفات تم ترجمتها و دبلجتها الى اللغة العربية و المصرية على موقع يوتيوب.

بين مطالبات أخرى التي تسببت في الغضب، لأن الفيلم يدعي ان محمد كان زير النساء كما يصوره بأنه وافق على الاعتداء الجنسي على الأطفال.

Bacile يقول انه آسف للشخص الذي توفي، ولكن التراخي الامني في السفارة هو من عليه اللوم .

وفقا لصحيفة وول ستريت جورنال، قال المخرج Sam انه تلقى حوالى 5 ملايين دولار من الجهات المانحة و هم 100 يهودي، وقد رفض تحديدهم . كما قال انه عمل مع نحو 60 ممثلا و 45 من أفراد طاقم العمل ، وقال انه قدم الفيلم لمدة ساعتين في ثلاثة أشهر في العام الماضي في ولاية كاليفورنيا.

وقد تم الترويج للفيلم من قبل الدكتور تيري جونز، ذلك القس من فلوريدا الذى حرق المصاحف ، و هو الذى قال الثلاثاء انه يخطط لعرض جزء من الفيلم حوالى 13 دقيقة عندما كان تلك الليلة في كنيسته في غينسفيل في ولاية فلوريدا

جاء على لسان المخرج Sam
"إن الفيلم إنتاج أمريكي، و صناعة ليست مصممة لمهاجمة المسلمين ولكن لإظهار الفكر المدمر للإسلام،" وقال في بيان له "الفيلم يكشف المزيد من حياة محمد بطريقة ساخرة".

وفي الوقت نفسه، في أعقاب الهجمات على البعثات الدبلوماسية الامريكية في ليبيا ومصر، قام ميت رومنى المرشح الجمهوري للرئاسة بتوجيه انتقادات لاذعة لإدارة أوباما لأسلوبها المتخاذل فى عدم الرد على هذه الهجمات.

في بيان ليلة الثلاثاء، عبر رومني عن غضبه من قبل تلك الهجمات كما وصف تصرف اوباما بالمشين لأنه لم يتخذ اجراءات أوليه للرد علي تلك الهجمات و قال رومنى مهاجما اوباما انه تعاطف مع هؤلاء الذين شنوا هذه الهجمات . 

فى وقت سابق اليوم الأربعاء ، أصدرت السفارة الأمريكية في القاهرة بيانا في إشارة واضحة إلى الفيديو .. أدانت فيه ما وصفته بـ "الجهود المتواصلة من قبل الأفراد المضللين لايذاء المشاعر الدينية للمسلمين"

كما أكدت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلاري كلينتون على وفاة الدبلوماسي الأميركي، الذي لم تكشف هويته بعد ، وأعلنت رفضها الهجوم على القنصلية فى بنغازي.

كلينتون أعربت كذلك عن قلقها من أن الاحتجاجات قد انتشرت إلى بلدان أخرى. وقالت ان الولايات المتحدة تعمل مع "البلدان الشريكة حول العالم لحماية موظفيها، و بعثاتها، والمواطنين الأمريكيين في جميع أنحاء العالم."

 وقالت كلينتون في بيان صدر عن وزارة الخارجية. "إن الولايات المتحدة تستنكر أي جهد مقصود لتشويه سمعة المعتقدات الدينية للآخرين .و ان التزامنا للتسامح الديني يعود الى بداية أمتنا. ولكن اسمحوا لي أن أتحدث بوضوح : ليس هناك أي مبرر لأعمال العنف من هذا النوع ".*

[YOUTUBE]iC6yGzpSvjU[/YOUTUBE]

*مصدر الخبر*


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*طوبى لصانعى السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون*

*أردت أن أذكر خمس نقاط ... لنقارن بين ما يحدث و ما حدث فى السابق ..

1-عندما تم قتل شعبا بريئا فى الكشح لم يفعل الأقباط مافعلتموه ايها المسلمين .
 2- عندما تم سفك دم شباب داخل كنيسة مارجرجس بأبو قرقاص لم يتحرك الأقباط غضبا للإنتقام ولا طعنا فى دين المسلمين .
3- وحتى لما هدموا كنيسة الرب عن آخرها فى صول بحلوان وحرقوا غيرها فى إمبابة وعين شمس .. وقف الأزهر ووقفت الدولة مع الأقباط وبنوا الكنيستين على أحسن ما يمكن .. و تم ذلك على قمة عالية من ضبط النفس ولم يخرج قبطى واحد ليسب رسول المسلمين .
4- سالت دماء شهداء فى كنيسة القديسين وفرموا بالدبابات أجساد شباب وآخرون رموهم فى نهر النيل ... ولم يخرج قبطى عن وعيه وطعن المسلمين فى دينهم وفى رسولهم .
5- عندما حمل السلفيين صورة البابا شنوده فى شوارع القاهرة والأسكندرية وسبوه وقذفوه بالأحذية وفعلوا مافعلوا ... كتم الأقباط غيظهم ولم يقولوا العين بالعين والسن بالسن لأنها ليست شريعة المسيح و ليست تعاليمه .*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزة اسال سؤال
معلش لو كانت الاجابة موجودة بس انا مش قادرة اقرا كل ده
الفيلم ده اتعمل امتي بالتحديد ؟


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اسال سؤال
> معلش لو كانت الاجابة موجودة بس انا مش قادرة اقرا كل ده
> الفيلم ده اتعمل امتي بالتحديد ؟



*على حسب اقوال المخرج .. فأنه تم اخراجه منذ عام تقريبا .*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *على حسب اقوال المخرج .. فأنه تم اخراجه منذ عام تقريبا .*



انا سمعت ناس النهارده بيقولوا انه معمول من فترة كبيرة اوي
كنت عايزة اعرف ده صح ولا غلط


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا سمعت ناس النهارده بيقولوا انه معمول من فترة كبيرة اوي
> كنت عايزة اعرف ده صح ولا غلط



*هو حسب الاخبار المنشورة فالفيلم تم التخطيط له من سنتين و تم عرضه السنة اللى فاتت فى ولاية كاليفورنيا ... لمدة 3 شهور*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

لو كلامك ده صح فعلا
السؤال بقي
اشمعني دلوقتي اللي عملوا الضجة دي عليه وقلبوا الدنيا
دلوقتي زعلانين وحسوا بالاساءة ومن زمان لا كان عادي ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FCIjgus2AOQ&feature=player_embedded#at=105[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (13 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لو كلامك ده صح فعلا
> السؤال بقي
> اشمعني دلوقتي اللي عملوا الضجة دي عليه وقلبوا الدنيا
> دلوقتي زعلانين وحسوا بالاساءة ومن زمان لا كان عادي ؟



*هو سؤال حضرتك منطقى ...
يمكن لأن للأسف دلوقتى البلد بقت فى ايد شويه اسلاميين فمنهم اللى ماشى يكفر فى الناس و منهم اللى بيقتل و منهم اللى بيتطاول على اسياده ... طلعلهم صوت بعد ما خرجوا من السجون فالمشكلة دلوقتى هى تهييج الناس البسيطة على الاقباط مع العلم ان ليس للأقباط اى صلة بمثل هذه الاعمال .. كما ان هذا الفيلم هو من واقع كتب دين المسلمين و لكن بطريقة كوميدية ساخرة .. 
اللى مجننى بجد .. ليه لم يتم عرض الفيلم بلا اخبار و ضجة ، و بعدها نشوف رد الفعل هيكون ايه ؟*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *هو سؤال حضرتك منطقى ...
> يمكن لأن للأسف دلوقتى البلد بقت فى ايد شويه اسلاميين فمنهم اللى ماشى يكفر فى الناس و منهم اللى بيقتل و منهم اللى بيتطاول على اسياده ... طلعلهم صوت بعد ما خرجوا من السجون فالمشكلة دلوقتى هى تهييج الناس البسيطة على الاقباط مع العلم ان ليس للأقباط اى صلة بمثل هذه الاعمال .. كما ان هذا الفيلم هو من واقع كتب دين المسلمين و لكن بطريقة كوميدية ساخرة ..
> اللى مجننى بجد .. ليه لم يتم عرض الفيلم بلا اخبار و ضجة ، و بعدها نشوف رد الفعل هيكون ايه ؟*




انت سالت نفسك مين اللي عمل ضجة اساسا ؟
زي ما قولتلك ده معمول من فترة واتعرض وكان مفيش ضجة 
يبقي المشكلة مش في اللي بره مصر
المشكلة اللي جوه مصر اللي عملوا ضجة في الوقت الحالي لغرض ما في دماغهم
كمان خلي بالك المسلمين هما اللي عملوا دعايا للفيلم ده باللي بيعملوه علي الفيس وباقي المواقع من شتيمة وتهزيق وده غباء منهم
واسال نفسك سؤال ليه لما بينزل فيلم بيسئ للمسيح احنا كمسيحين مش بنعمل كل ده
علي فكرة مش علشان مش عندنا غيرة علي ديننا او كده 
لا احنا مقتنعين انا ربنا هو اجدر واحد بالدفاع عن نفسه
وزي ما احنا اتعلمنا ملعون من اتكل علي ذراع بشر وكلنا بنسيب ربنا يتصرف
وكمان الانسان المؤمن بجد وواثق من عقيدته مش هيهمه زي ما بيقولوا نباح الكلاب


----------



## چاكس (13 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت سالت نفسك مين اللي عمل ضجة اساسا ؟
> زي ما قولتلك ده معمول من فترة واتعرض وكان مفيش ضجة
> يبقي المشكلة مش في اللي بره مصر
> المشكلة اللي جوه مصر اللي عملوا ضجة في الوقت الحالي لغرض ما في دماغهم
> ...



*المسلمين وقعوا فى الفخ المنصوب ... اللى انا متأكد منه ان الفيلم ده مسئ للأقباط اكتر ما هو مسئ للمسلمين .. اولا الاعلام المصرى حط ايده فى ايد الفس تيرى جونز و شاركوه اللعبة او الفخ زى ما هنقول ..ثانيا القس هذا الذى يحرق القرأن علانيه هل يمكن اعتباره مسيحيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لا و ليست هذه تصرفات المسيحيين و القساوسة .. 

فى عز اضطهاد الاقباط فى مصر لم نسمع عن حكومة امريكية دافعت عن الاقباط كما لم يهين اى قبطى وقتها الاسلام  و لا رسوله *


----------



## محمد حبيب ربه (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *بالنسبة الى العدد الذى ذكرته فهو ليس 5 مليون يهودى .
> كلامك غير صحيح .. ليس اليهود و لا المسيحيين هم من أثاروا الفتن ... بل المسلمين هؤلاء هم من اغتضبوا الكثير من الأراضى لينشروا دينهم بالقوة .. قوة السيف .
> و من هو السبب فى التقدم و التطور التكنولوجى ... اليهود و المسيحيين و الكفره كما تسمونهم ايها المسلمين .
> بفضل من .. أنت الأن تستطيع الدخول على النت و الحديث مع هذا و مع ذاك ... اكيد مش بفضل المسلمين الذين يحقدون على العالم .*



سبحان الله يعني انت شايف ان المسلميين هما البيغتصبو الارض وبينشورو الاسلام بلقوة وشايف ان اليهود دوول ناس حلويين ولا اغتصبو الاراضي ولا افترو على البشر ولا حرقو المسجد الاقصى ولا احتلو فلسيطين ربنا يجعلكم تعيشون مع اليهود فى بلد واحدة كي تعرفو طبع المسلميين على حق لو احنا بنجبر الناس انهم يعتنقون الاسلام كان اولى انتم تعيشون معنا على ارض واحدة ان نجبركم لكن ده مش من طبعنا ولا طبع ديننا الاسلام اسمى من ذلك واخلاق رسولي اسمى من ذلك سبحان الله اتمنى ان ارى اليوم ان ارى المسيحيين يعيشون مع اليهود حياتهم الدائمة فى اسرائيل كي يعرفو من هو الذي يسلب الناس اراضيها ويجبرهم على نشر الدين الجهل سيء فكر صح كي تنعم باقى حياتك وفى اخرتك اقرا كويس عن رسولي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## چاكس (13 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد حبيب ربه قال:


> سبحان الله يعني انت شايف ان المسلميين هما البيغتصبو الارض وبينشورو الاسلام بلقوة وشايف ان اليهود دوول ناس حلويين ولا اغتصبو الاراضي ولا افترو على البشر ولا حرقو المسجد الاقصى ولا احتلو فلسيطين ربنا يجعلكم تعيشون مع اليهود فى بلد واحدة كي تعرفو طبع المسلميين على حق لو احنا بنجبر الناس انهم يعتنقون الاسلام كان اولى انتم تعيشون معنا على ارض واحدة ان نجبركم لكن ده مش من طبعنا ولا طبع ديننا الاسلام اسمى من ذلك واخلاق رسولي اسمى من ذلك سبحان الله اتمنى ان ارى اليوم ان ارى المسيحيين يعيشون مع اليهود حياتهم الدائمة فى اسرائيل كي يعرفو من هو الذي يسلب الناس اراضيها ويجبرهم على نشر الدين الجهل سيء فكر صح كي تنعم باقى حياتك وفى اخرتك اقرا كويس عن رسولي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم




*من ناحية ان المسلمين اغتصبوا الأرض و فرضوا قوتهم بالسلاح فذلك حدث بالفعل و اقرأ التاريخ كويس .
انا مبحبش اتكلم و اقول رأى انا عن اليهود لأسباب شخصية ... لكن اكيد اى عنف ضد اى شخص برفضه .. أتعلم الفرق بين اليهود و الصهاينة أيها المسلم ؟؟
و هل انت يا من تتمنى لنا ان نعيش مع اليهود .. هل انت عايشت اليهود من قبل كى تتحفنا بهذه النصيحة ؟؟؟ هل تعاملت معهم و علمت اخلاقهم ؟؟؟ أليس كل ما تعلمه عنهم هو من القرأن الذى وصفهم بالقرده و الخنازير ؟؟؟*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *المسلمين وقعوا فى الفخ المنصوب ... اللى انا متأكد منه ان الفيلم ده مسئ للأقباط اكتر ما هو مسئ للمسلمين .. اولا الاعلام المصرى حط ايده فى ايد الفس تيرى جونز و شاركوه اللعبة او الفخ زى ما هنقول ..ثانيا القس هذا الذى يحرق القرأن علانيه هل يمكن اعتباره مسيحيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لا و ليست هذه تصرفات المسيحيين و القساوسة ..
> 
> فى عز اضطهاد الاقباط فى مصر لم نسمع عن حكومة امريكية دافعت عن الاقباط كما لم يهين اى قبطى وقتها الاسلام  و لا رسوله *



لا بص لو هنتكلم بصراحة الفيلم ده مش بيسيئ لحد
الفيلم بيحكي القصص وبيمثل الايات اللي موجودة في القران وعلي حد علمي ان فريق عمل الفيلم قالوا انهم كانوا بيستعينوا بشيوخ
هو انا اينعم متضايقة من الفيلم ومن المسيحين اللي شاركوا فيه بس بصراحة موريس صادق قال كلمة صح
ان الفيلم بيمثل الايات والحكايات اللي في القران وانهم مش جايبين حاجة من عندهم واننا كمسيحين اتعمل افلام كتير للمسيح بتحكي قصة حياته زي ما موجودة في الانجيل بالظبط يعني تقريبا الموقف واحد
يا جماعة لو في حد او حاجة بتسيئ للاسلام يبقي الكلام اللي موجود جوه القران نفسه اللي هما عملوا منه الفيلم
اما اعتراضي علي الفيلم ذات نفسه لان مفيش حد عايز يوصل رسالة لحد يقوم يوصلها بطريقة هجومية بالشكل ده لانك بكده بستسفزه وبتخليه يصمم علي افكاره واعتقاده اكتر وكمان محدش هيحس او يقتنع ان الاسلام غلط ويبدا يدور غير بسماح من ربنا وانه يبدأ ينور عقله وده هيحصل حتي لو مفيش اي افلام


----------



## چاكس (13 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بص لو هنتكلم بصراحة الفيلم ده مش بيسيئ لحد
> الفيلم بيحكي القصص وبيمثل الايات اللي موجودة في القران وعلي حد علمي ان فريق عمل الفيلم قالوا انهم كانوا بيستعينوا بشيوخ
> هو انا اينعم متضايقة من الفيلم ومن المسيحين اللي شاركوا فيه بس بصراحة موريس صادق قال كلمة صح
> ان الفيلم بيمثل الايات والحكايات اللي في القران وانهم مش جايبين حاجة من عندهم واننا كمسيحين اتعمل افلام كتير للمسيح بتحكي قصة حياته زي ما موجودة في الانجيل بالظبط يعني تقريبا الموقف واحد
> ...



*لا انا قصدت من التعليق .. البعد السياسى 
لأن المسلمين هم اول منن هللوا بالفيلم و عملوا الضجه حواليه ... للاساءه الى الاقباط فى اعين المجتمع العربى .. زى ما حضرتك قولتى.. 
اما انا شخصيا .. فأنا مع حرية الابداع و النقد كيفما شاء ( بكل معنى الكلمة ) حيث لا قيود من وجهه نظرى ..

و اتفق مع حضرتك تماما فى ان الفيلم لا يمكن ان نسميه فيلم يسئ الى الاسلام لأن الفيلم يعرض ما بداخل القرأن و كتب دين المسلمين و هذا لا يسمى اساءة .. بل عرض حقائق دين الاسلام حيث حدث ولا حرج ..
اما تعليقى عن ان القس تيرى جونز قام بحرق القرأن .. فهو حر تماما و لا الومه اطلاقا .. لكن انا وضحت ان هذا التصرف ليس له علاقة بالدين المسيحى اى انا اقصد نفى هذا الفعل من واقع انه نابع من دينه بل هو من فكره  .. على حد علمى 

اما ما قصدته بأن الفيلم مسئ للأقباط ... فالمعنى هو ان المسلمين بأيديهم فعلوا ذلك لينسبوا الاهانة الى الاقباط و يهللون بأن الاقباط يسيئوا الى الدين الاسلامى فتصبح الفكرة فى اذهان البسطاء هى ان الاقباط هم من وراء هذا الفعل ... و بالتالى فالأقباط وقتها فى نظرهم هم المسيئون ... و هذا غير صحيح بالمرة و ذلك فيه اساءة للأقباط و لا ادرى ماا الذى سيتعرض له الأقباط فى هذه الأيام .*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *لا انا قصدت من التعليق .. البعد السياسى
> لأن المسلمين هم اول منن هللوا بالفيلم و عملوا الضجه حواليه ... للاساءه الى الاقباط فى اعين المجتمع العربى .. زى ما حضرتك قولتى..
> اما انا شخصيا .. فأنا مع حرية الابداع و النقد كيفما شاء ( بكل معنى الكلمة ) حيث لا قيود من وجهه نظرى ..
> 
> ...




صدقني اوائل الناس اللي قلبت الدنيا علشان الفيلم ده اساسا مش في دماغهم خالص لا الدين ولا الرسول
في دماغهم المكاسب اللي هتعود عليهم من القتنة اللي هتحصل من ورا الفيلم ده
وكمان نزل خبرين دلوقتي ان بطل الفيلم هو ابن قيادي في حماس والخبر التاني انه اساسا كان فيلم عادي خالص اسمه محاربو الصحراء تقريبا وكان بيحكي قصة عادية وده اللي يعرفه الممثلين لكن لما المخرج دبلجه للعربي غير القصة تماما وحوله علشان يتكلم عن الاسلام ومحمد
الكل عارف ان المسيحين مش ليهم اي علاقة باللي بيحصل بس هما عايزين يدخلونا في الموضوع بالعافية علشان تحصل فتنة ويوصلوا لاهدافهم مش اكتر


----------



## چاكس (17 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقني اوائل الناس اللي قلبت الدنيا علشان الفيلم ده اساسا مش في دماغهم خالص لا الدين ولا الرسول
> في دماغهم المكاسب اللي هتعود عليهم من القتنة اللي هتحصل من ورا الفيلم ده
> وكمان نزل خبرين دلوقتي ان بطل الفيلم هو ابن قيادي في حماس والخبر التاني انه اساسا كان فيلم عادي خالص اسمه محاربو الصحراء تقريبا وكان بيحكي قصة عادية وده اللي يعرفه الممثلين لكن لما المخرج دبلجه للعربي غير القصة تماما وحوله علشان يتكلم عن الاسلام ومحمد
> الكل عارف ان المسيحين مش ليهم اي علاقة باللي بيحصل بس هما عايزين يدخلونا في الموضوع بالعافية علشان تحصل فتنة ويوصلوا لاهدافهم مش اكتر



تمام المسيحين ليس لهم اى علاقة بهذا الفيلم ..
أنا كمان كنت عايز أضيف حاجة للمسلمين ... لعل و عسى حد يقرأها منهم ..
جميع الفقهاء والمفكرين والمثقفين الإسلاميين والى المسلمين .. محمد قد مات و هكذا قال ابو بكر ...
أيتها الامة الاسلامية أسئتم الى رسولكم وإلهكم عشرات أضعاف الفيلم .. قتلتم و سرقتم ونهبتم و روجتم الفليم أكثر من أعظم إعلام  وأعطيتم أكثر من حجمه ولطالما محمد مات.
من البديهي أن يكون له جانب سلبي و جانب إيجابي.فليه الهلوسة دى يا أمة الإسلام . إنما الإسلام مع الأسف عود العالم ألا يبوح بما هو مفيد 

مش فاهم ازاى يقيموه على انه فيلم وعلى أي أساس .و ازاى له منتج وهو لا يتعدى عده مشاهد .باختصار شديد .الفيلم مجرد من التكنيك والإبداع .
اما المعلومات (النص او الموضوع) اللى قالوها فى الفيلم فهي لا بغريب ولا هي بجديد طرحوها بشفافية ومعروفة لدى معظم المثقفين.

ليه يا ترى بيتهرب الإسلام و المسلمون من حياة الصحابة و النبي وليه لا ينتجون فيلم يروي فيها بصدق ومهنية وموضوعية عن حياة الرسول (محمد) .


----------



## أمواج (19 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *بالنسبة الى العدد الذى ذكرته فهو ليس 5 مليون يهودى .*
> *كلامك غير صحيح .. ليس اليهود و لا المسيحيين هم من أثاروا الفتن ... بل المسلمين هؤلاء هم من اغتضبوا الكثير من الأراضى لينشروا دينهم بالقوة .. قوة السيف . *
> *و من هو السبب فى التقدم و التطور التكنولوجى ... اليهود و المسيحيين و الكفره كما تسمونهم ايها المسلمين .*
> *بفضل من .. أنت الأن تستطيع الدخول على النت و الحديث مع هذا و مع ذاك ... اكيد مش بفضل المسلمين الذين يحقدون على العالم .*


 انظر الى اختراعات المسلمين في عصرهم الذهبي وما نحن فيه من تقدم ما هو الا تتابع لاختراعات المسلمين الاوائل والتاريخ يشهد بذلك وانت تكذب بذلك


----------



## أمواج (19 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *بالنسبة الى العدد الذى ذكرته فهو ليس 5 مليون يهودى .*
> *كلامك غير صحيح .. ليس اليهود و لا المسيحيين هم من أثاروا الفتن ... بل المسلمين هؤلاء هم من اغتضبوا الكثير من الأراضى لينشروا دينهم بالقوة .. قوة السيف . *
> *و من هو السبب فى التقدم و التطور التكنولوجى ... اليهود و المسيحيين و الكفره كما تسمونهم ايها المسلمين .*
> *بفضل من .. أنت الأن تستطيع الدخول على النت و الحديث مع هذا و مع ذاك ... اكيد مش بفضل المسلمين الذين يحقدون على العالم .*


 هناك من يقول انه 6 مليون مش هون المهم

من أقوال هتلر المأثورة :

" كان بأمكانى أحراق كل اليهود فى العالم لكنى تركت أقلية منهم ليعرف العالم لماذا أحرقتهم "

لاتدافع عن اليهود ايها العلماني فقد صلبوا ربك الذي تعبده


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2012)

المسلمون بجهله الشديد عملوا اكبر دعاية للفيلم


----------



## چاكس (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أمواج قال:


> هناك من يقول انه 6 مليون مش هون المهم
> 
> من أقوال هتلر المأثورة :
> 
> ...



*يعنى سى هتلر بتاعك بردو مقلش قتلهم ليه ... هتلر ده كان عنده شلل يعنى مكملش الجملة ليه ؟؟؟

انا ادافع عن اللى ادافع عنه و انت مالك ... ده ايه ده .
و بعدين مين قالك انى مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟* :t31:


----------



## چاكس (19 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> المسلمون بجهله الشديد عملوا اكبر دعاية للفيلم



*معاك حق ......
مفيش فيلم اصلا .. هما الكام دقيقة دول اللى مغرقين النت و عمالين يتفرجوا عليهم المسلمين و قال ايه منعوا عرض الفيلم من اليوتيوب .. تقولش اليوتيوب ده بتاع اهاليهم *


----------

